# My 1952 Chevy Truck project



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

A little background. My grandfather bought this truck in the 60's as a play toy. Someone had already put a 283 engine and a muncie 4 speed tranny in it. Other then that it was stock. He handed it down to his son when he was old enough to drive. My uncle has never a hot rod guy so my Dad bought it from him in the early 80's. He took it down to the frame and started rebuilding it. He gave it to me when I was 17 and drove it everyday for a long time. 
I don't have any previous build picks, but it show ready. Long story short, The tranny went out in it and we got into dirt track racing. The last time it moved was 01 until a few weeks ago. 
The first build he shaved all the emblems and center hood strip. Filled all the bed rail holes. Cut the front end off a pinto and welded it on to the original frame. Ford nine inch rearend with 3:73 gear. The whole truck was dropped many inches. 88' chevy bucket seats. All new interior. Camaro steering column. All new wood bed. Mild 350 engine with a turbo 350 trans. B&M 2k stall convertor and shift kit. Power steering, power brakes. Shaved bumper bolts. 
It would run high 13's in the quarter.


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

Sounds like fun! Get some pics of the finished product.


----------



## sqwaby (Aug 4, 2005)

That project ought took keep you occupied for awhile. My buddy has a sweet 53 with 60k orignal miles.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm going to update this thread like the boat build threads. So the first thing we had to do was get it running again. The gas tank was rusted BAD! We took it out cleaned it and resprayed it with an original looking color. Blew out all the hard lines and replaced soft lines. Rebuilt carb. Changed the oil and trans. fluid. Fired that baby up! Sounds great with the pete jackson noisy gear drive. We had to completely rebuild the front end. All new rubber bushings,(except sway bar)ball joints,springs and shocks. Re aligned front end. The steering linkage was pretty horrible so we re engineered it as well. 
Were getting closer to body work and paint. Every time we take a step forward we always find something we want to improve or change altogether so I don't know how long its going to take. It's a great Father son project.... Again. lol. 
It will be painted flat black. It was midnight blue.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Couple more.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

We got all the glass out. Sanded and painted the back of the cab satin black and reinstalled the tank for good. Running like a top now. Started tearing apart the dash too. Shot of it outside so you get a better idea of what it looks like.


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

Time to Chop it!! I'd say no more than 3 inches though.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

That is cool.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Very Nice...Reminds me of my gearhead days.

P.S. _ *DO NOT RUIN THIS TRUCK BY CHOPPING IT*_.

Value will go right out the window!!


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

Timemachine said:


> Very Nice...Reminds me of my gearhead days.
> 
> P.S. _*DO NOT RUIN THIS TRUCK BY CHOPPING IT*_.
> 
> Value will go right out the window!!


Oh come on, whats the value of a fully restored 1952 Chevy pickup? $25-$30k? Chop it slam it and drive the snot out of it. Hotrod pickups were going for way more at Barrett Jackson this year than stockers. They're just not that valuable like a fully restored muscle car. But look sweet chopped and slammed


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

It won't be chopped. I like original height. It will be lowered more though. I had big and little tires on it. Now I think I'm going back with same size tires front and back. Have no idea what size yet. Moon covers anodized black.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Fordzilla06 said:


> Time to Chop it!! I'd say no more than 3 inches though.


You from the barrio? Don't chop it. It ruins the value and makes it look ghetto.

Very nice old Chevy, devil1824. I love the windows.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I'm following this one!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Here's the moon covers that will be black. It's a love it or hate it thing. I happen to love them. I've had them over 10yrs. and they've never been installed.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Looks like a fun project. I was surprised how large the gas tank is and had no idea that you are siting right in front of it.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

fishingcacher said:


> Looks like a fun project. I was surprised how large the gas tank is and had no idea that you are siting right in front of it.


The first time it we fixed everything up we had velcro and carpet covering everything up. This time I want everything showing. I considered putting a fuel cell in the bed, but don't have the heart to cut it up. All the wood in the bed will be replaced with cedar.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Old school Moons! I love it! :wink:

What color are you going to paint it?

I would lean towards either flat black or a bright yellow.


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

Better pull the VIN and paint it the original color or you'll ruin the value


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

I would not chop top it unless you are going to tub it out . But if you are going to keep all tires the same size leave as is..... But if you are thinking about putting tubs in it by all means chop it


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

daryl1979 said:


> I would not chop top it unless you are going to tub it out . But if you are going to keep all tires the same size leave as is..... But if you are thinking about putting tubs in it by all means chop it


 Agreed, it'll be a good looking truck, no matter what you do to it. That bodystyle Chevy is a nice one, stock, slammed, chopped, however you like it, so long as you drive it!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

The paint will be flat black. There will be a few shiny black highlights here and there. 
http://www.summitracing.com/parts/sum-up312/overview/


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

Ford the truck is already not original. So value of truck is not going to be altered due to color of paint. Now if he had all stock all numbers matching parts then paint would be a big deal. But in this case it does not matter


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

daryl1979 said:


> Ford the truck is already not original. So value of truck is not going to be altered due to color of paint. Now if he had all stock all numbers matching parts then paint would be a big deal. But in this case it does not matter


 I know I was making a joke, because of all the flack I got for telling him to chop it!


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

Oh my bad ford


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

devil1824 said:


> The paint will be flat black. There will be a few shiny black highlights here and there.
> http://www.summitracing.com/parts/sum-up312/overview/


You have taste! :dance:

Flat black, lowered with moons, heck yea!

As far as the value that some seem to be worried about, no matter what, he would probably never get the money and labor back if he sold it.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Gary said:


> You have taste! :dance:
> 
> Flat black, lowered with moons, heck yea!
> 
> As far as the value that some seem to be worried about, no matter what, he would probably never get the money and labor back if he sold it.


When Dad gave me the truck I was told I could never sell it. It stays in the family. I'll pass it down to my son or daughter.


----------



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

I'd like to see pics of the dirt car myself. I used to do a little of that too.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Take those headers off and trash them. Put on new cast manifolds with out the gasket. You will thank me later.


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

You are a lot further along than I am. I tore my wife's 47 down and have got the cab and bed sitting back on it.....


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

TexasTFishing said:


> I'd like to see pics of the dirt car myself. I used to do a little of that too.


This hobbie took up 12yrs. of my life. It was fun. The last one we built from a bare frame. Very proud of that one. Still have both mods.


----------



## vette74 (Oct 11, 2009)

When I was in highschool I had a 59 chevy apache and loved it. For the gas tank we used and 88 toyota truck tank it almost bolted to the frame rails under the bed. IMO way safer and hidden


----------



## PistolPete57 (Mar 22, 2007)

In case anyone is interested in a project, I have a 1949 Chevy that I am wanting to sell. It runs good BUT it needs some brakes and although it has the bed it needs the wood strips that go in it. I had a piece of plywood. Let me know if you want pictures sent to you. I am from the lower Rio Grande Valley. Edinburg Texas to be exact. Thanks.


----------



## Centex fisher (Apr 25, 2006)

Fixing to start working on a '64 Ford truck my Dad gave my son before he passed away.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Centex fisher said:


> Fixing to start working on a '64 Ford truck my Dad gave my son before he passed away.


Great Father son project


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

I love that style of Chevy truck. I've always been impressed with those who have the talent to do all the body work, fabrication, etc to take a cool old vehicle and turn it into work of art.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Update on the truck. We got the old Modified out of the shop. It's been in the way for 5yrs. with no front end on it. Now we can start tearing the rest of the body off the truck.

I guess it's a 1952 problem, but the cab radius doesn't match up with the door radius. It does now though. The cab also has flat spots and the door is completely radiused. It's all good now though.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

I love old truck I love old trucks did I say I love old trucks thanks for showing.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Not a whole lot to post. Rebuilt door hinges and started sanding and body work. Lots and lots and lots and lots and lots of sanding.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

devil1824 said:


> It won't be chopped. I like original height. It will be lowered more though. I had big and little tires on it. Now I think I'm going back with same size tires front and back. Have no idea what size yet. Moon covers anodized black.


Good choice! You might want to bag it and get the best of both worlds:


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I like that blue.


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

Looking good!! Should be ready for Cruise night in a couple of weeks. LOL!!!!!!
I have a few projects going also. Never ending with old hot rods.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Found some lead on it.

The doors are a nightmare. Pretty much replacing everything on them.

She's naked!


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

I saw something neat recently, some guy made his welding truck by either putting a 51-53 cab on a late model dually or put a dually rear and welding bed on the old truck frame. This truck was all black and set up to work daily, most likely somewhere in the Eagleford. Unfortunately, I just saw it briefly in traffic, so I could not get a photo. Love the old chevy's.


----------



## Sportsman Boats dwktx (Mar 14, 2013)

Just started a 54 Chevy truck myself. i am using the complete chassis, suspension, steering and driveline from a 1006 Chevy Trailblazer with an all aluminum 5.3 and 4 speed auto trans.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

dwktx said:


> Just started a 54 Chevy truck myself. i am using the complete chassis, suspension, steering and driveline from a 1006 Chevy Trailblazer with an all aluminum 5.3 and 4 speed auto trans.


That's a lot of work! Will be a cool ride.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

My dad has spent soooooo many hrs. on the doors. Completely rebuilt the hinges,ordered a newer style latch,all new window regulators,rebuilt door regulators,all new handles, will have new glass, removed all the trim to repair surface rust, had to weld some patch pieces on the very bottom. FINALLY got some primer on them! I have the job of rebuilding all the gauges(pics later today). Lots of blasting and sanding. It starts out so innocent. Just fix a few mechanical issues and paint it. LOL. Not even close! We should have just pulled the cab. Every square inch is getting attn. now. Still lots to go, but getting closer.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Awesome so far.


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

Gotta love an old chevy...


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Awesome project and work. VERY COOL!!!!!!


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

A labor and money intensive project for sure, But great rewards?

I would use oak in the bed though. Much tougher and does not shrink
so badly as cedar.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I would use oak in the bed though. Much tougher and does not shrink
so badly as cedar.[/QUOTE]

We haven't decided on what to use yet. We had cheap wood in it when I was in high school. We routered it,sanded and clear coated. It lasted for a few yrs. We even thought about some vinyl boards that look like real wood. We can make it fit.

We've kicked around a lot of ideas.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

If you want a wood bed that will stand up to wear and look good for years, look into Deks Olje wood sealer. It's used on marine decks and is a penetrating oil based wood sealer/stain. It does not dry glossy, which means it is super easy to touch up if scratched. ?You can also add their compatible top clear coat if you do want a varnish like gloss finish. The natural wood grain shows through, and it will last 3-4 years in the TX sun before needing another easy to apply coat. Because it soaks into the wood, minor scratches don't show as it penetrates below the wood surface, and it prevents rot and repels water. It's very good stuff. I've used it on the teak on my Whalers and love it. http://www.jamestowndistributors.co...pid=168&engine=adwords!6456&keyword=deks_olje


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

Looking at the first set of pics... looks like the suspension is not stock... what was done here? I'm about to start on a 49... I'm going to do the s10 frame conversion


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

Its coming along! Going to be an awesome ride! Keep posting progress.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

MarshJr. said:


> Looking at the first set of pics... looks like the suspension is not stock... what was done here? I'm about to start on a 49... I'm going to do the s10 frame conversion


The front suspension is from a pinto. We have V8 mustang springs swapped in. My dad welded the top "hat" and bottom crossmember on to the original frame. Pinto upper and lower a-arms. pinto brakes and rotors. pinto sway bar. rack and pinion power steering. Camaro steering column. We did it the hard way and used a donor car but saved several hundred dollars. They sell the same kit ready to weld on. We also have power brakes.

The s-10 swap is popular along with the camaro front clip swap too. I don't have any experience with either one of those.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Rebuilt the gauges. They were in pretty poor shape. I think they look awesome now.

Lots of other things going on too. Just not too picture worthy. More body work and little detail engine and exhaust work.


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

Nice. Now could you have rolled the gauge back to 0 so you can tell how many miles are on the rebuild/restore? Awesome job btw. Back in high school I bought a 72 El Camino for my first car. Restored it to around 75% then sold it. Dang I'm a idiot.

if it smells like trout get out


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

More body work! This is the bed panel that goes up against the back of the cab. 
Before and after. We are getting really close to being ready for some black. Probably a couple weeks. The frame is all cleaned,primed and black now too.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

devil1824 said:


> Rebuilt the gauges. They were in pretty poor shape. I think they look awesome now.
> 
> Lots of other things going on too. Just not too picture worthy. More body work and little detail engine and exhaust work.


Good on you for restoring the oem stuff!
I hate to see a nice refurbished classic and then get a view of a dash full of digital BS.
The dash layout should always stay original. That is the soul of the vehicle, IMHO.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks. I'm not a fan of all the crazy dashes either. I hope I can find a used wheel at a decent price. They are crazy expensive! I have real glass blue dot tail lights for it, but I think they are illegal now.


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

Looks nice, I love the front end and rack and pinion..
that turned it into a whole different rig when your behind the wheel....


----------



## cuzn dave (Nov 29, 2008)

devil1824 said:


> I would use oak in the bed though. Much tougher and does not shrink
> so badly as cedar.


We haven't decided on what to use yet. We had cheap wood in it when I was in high school. We routered it,sanded and clear coated. It lasted for a few yrs. We even thought about some vinyl boards that look like real wood. We can make it fit.

We've kicked around a lot of ideas.[/QUOTE]
Or some good ole east tx yellow pine- like original!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

No pics this time.

Tons of sanding! and more sanding. These old trucks don't have a straight line on them. Very delicate sanding. Since we are painting it flat black, we are taking our time with one body part at a time. Our original goal was to make the car show in Austin in April, but I don't see that happening right now. We're close to spraying some black, but lots of little things to do. I don't have a lot of parts yet either. As soon as the black is on I'll post up some pics.


----------



## YakMan (Dec 2, 2005)

*bed*

We used oak in my old 70 model Ford in the bed. Turned out real nice. The only thing I would have done diff was use the stainless instead of the steel replacement metal to hold them down.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

FINALLY some black!!!! The body work is now complete! We sprayed some black and didn't like it so we are sanding it off and trying another satin black. It's getting exciting now. Moon covers are anodized. They look perfect to me.


----------



## tiger (Jun 1, 2004)

I just went through the thread looks great! I like the moons also have them on my roadster,you either love them or hate them theres no in between and I go back and forth my self the black is wicked who did it how much...
Chopped trucks are wicked cool and has nothing to do with lowering the value...unless its done wrong and distastefully,stock trucks do not bring no where near the money has trucks that are trick that is a myth that I hear everyday everyday everyday,and then you hear its got the original motor! well unless we're talking a about a Chevy 302 or a big block Camaro or Vette,Boss Mustang bla bla bla it doesnt really matter unless you have a 40 50s 60 era truck or car that actually looks new BRAND NEW...ok sorry getting off the soap box,truck looks great! Im no painter by no means,but I am fixing to paint my Camaro I am going black cherry,then for satin look Im adding corn starch to the clear...Ive seen a few trucks that I really liked in different colors with the CS clear coat and they look stupid cool!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I had the moons anodized here in Waco for $40. They anodize all our parts at work so he cut me a deal. I haven't heard of the corn starch method? We've been reading a lot about John deere satin black. We bought some to test out. Really waiting on some painting weather now.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

tiger said:


> I just went through the thread looks great! I like the moons also have them on my roadster,you either love them or hate them theres no in between and I go back and forth my self the black is wicked who did it how much...
> Chopped trucks are wicked cool and has nothing to do with lowering the value...unless its done wrong and distastefully,stock trucks do not bring no where near the money has trucks that are trick that is a myth that I hear everyday everyday everyday,and then you hear its got the original motor! well unless we're talking a about a Chevy 302 or a big block Camaro or Vette,Boss Mustang bla bla bla it doesnt really matter unless you have a 40 50s 60 era truck or car that actually looks new BRAND NEW...ok sorry getting off the soap box,truck looks great! Im no painter by no means,but I am fixing to paint my Camaro I am going black cherry,then for satin look Im adding corn starch to the clear...Ive seen a few trucks that I really liked in different colors with the CS clear coat and they look stupid cool!


Back in the day lot's of people used talcum powder.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Finally got the right color on it. The John deere paint was a breeze to work with. Stir and shoot. That's it! This is a daily driver so it's not show quality perfect. Looks pretty dang good though IMO. enjoy.


----------



## Huntnfish (Apr 20, 2005)

Looks real good


----------



## tiger (Jun 1, 2004)

how much was a quart of that looks great!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

$12. a quart.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Paint booth is up. Still need to put plastic at front and back. We'll also have fans at the front and back to keep air flowing through it. It's almost go time!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

More black!!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Looks good diablo.


----------



## 71 Fish (Dec 21, 2005)

Paint doesn't bond to plastic very well and will blow off in flakes after it hardens.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

I don't think there were any plastic parts on these trucks.
They didn't have a/c either, those are the pop up vent parts for the cowling and inside close to the floor.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Love that color. Enjoyed the pics. Take more.


----------



## Huntnfish (Apr 20, 2005)

Very nice


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

If your referring to the plastic booth, here are some more pics that show how the air flow is. See the walls closing in? It sucks through there pretty good. He actually added another ac filter to calm it down some. So far, so good. 
Yes, there are no plastic parts on these bad boys. No, I'm not putting ac in it either. Takes the fun out of it!!


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

I just saw this thread for the first time. Devil, you are doing a great job! This is a great project, especially a father-son project! I love old cars! I got that from my Uncle John in California in the 60's. I've had some collector cars in the past like a 1939 Ford Business Coupe, a Sunbeam Tiger, a 1968 Pontiac GTO, etc. I currently have a 1982 Chevy C1500 4X4, a 1957 Chevy Bellaire 2-door hardtop and a 1960 Corvette. My problem is I didn't get a lot of guidance on auto repair when I was young and my sons don't enjoy working on cars. I'm 64 and soon to be 65 so finishing these cars and the truck are on my Bucket List. I think we need to start a 2 Cool Car Club and we can learn and help each other with our projects. If nothing else we can sit and talk about our projects and coach and encourage each other. What do you think?


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Search function doesn't work very good on my phone, but there is a classic car/show car/hot rod thread of some sort on here. Lots and lots of old cool cars and trucks. Look it up. You have some very cool cars!


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

My dad had one just like that..wish I had it now!! I loved that o' truck!! 
Linda


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Few more pics.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Some before and after pics. You can see a different color stripe on the back of the cab. Have no idea what happened? It will be covered up though. The hood has kind of the same thing. Probably going to have to repaint it. Everything else came out great.


----------



## S.O.B.(Salt On the Brain) (Jan 8, 2006)

I thoroughly agree with Jay Baker about the headers. 
Headers ONLY help above 4,000rpm, they're noisy, space hogging, leaking, short lived pieces of headache. 
And you might as well go 12 valve Cummins while you're at it.


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

I've enjoyed following this. It's cool seeing a classic being brought back to life.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

S.O.B.(Salt On the Brain) said:


> I thoroughly agree with Jay Baker about the headers.
> Headers ONLY help above 4,000rpm, they're noisy, space hogging, leaking, short lived pieces of headache.
> And you might as well go 12 valve Cummins while you're at it.


I agree that headers can be a pain in the rear, but I run them on my old truck and had them on my Chevelle too. I just got good ones and had them coated. I had Doug's Headers on the Chevelle, and my truck has Sandersons on it that I had coated by Jet Hot.

And I use Stage 8 locking header bolts, so they don't loosen up and cause leaks.

Another comment... I might consider putting AC in it if you want to drive it year round. I have had Vintage Air in both of mine - they make a good system.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Copper gaskets and good bolts= no leaks. Not to mention a little attention every now and then. My hot rods will always have headers.

I've decided to pull the engine and make it look presentable. The rest of the truck is looking so good, I feel like I have too.

No a.c. Just can't do it.

New bumper! It's and actual real 1950's bumper too. Stamped GM on the back. Mine was bent and we couldn't get it back perfect. They are real SPRINGY!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Couldn't help myself. Pulled the engine for beautifying.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

I would do the Chevy ram's horn exhause manifolds. Get the powder coated to match the paint.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Slowly but surely! Still have a few more bolts and parts to replace.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Very cool truck I always wanted one, you should get the gas tank out of the cab.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Chrome bezel on wipers. 
Guages in.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

That is really cool! Looking forward to seeing some "road ready" pics. Very nice work indeed.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

classy dash. Nice and original.
Corner glass installed


----------



## Mike.Bellamy (Aug 8, 2009)

Looks great


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Its fun to watch the progress*

Thanks.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

more glass, trim pieces, head liner and front fenders. It's pretty dirty, and the pics don't do the interior justice. The new stainless steel fasteners on flat black look amazing. Looks very classy to me. The ride height will be changed when I get the correct tires on it. It finally runs and drives great now. We had to replace the old rack and pinion and rebuild the carburetor. Hooked up the guages for good and got the fan working properly. Still lots to go but it's coming together!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Fuzzy dice, flames, & air horn are needed.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I like the bucket seat! Nice gauges.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Nice. You need to update more often. Great thread, nice ride!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

You would never know by looking, but dad wasn't happy with how the headlights stuck out from the stainless trim ring from the factory. He cut the headlight bucket, welded in some metal and made the headlights flush now. We call those Chip foose details. Something you would never notice unless the original was next to it. It's coming together nicely. Still waiting on door glass before I can pull it out and wash it.

URL=http://s1199.photobucket.com/user/devil1824/media/20140802_140518_zpscdvzq7rd.jpg.html]







[/URL]URL=http://s1199.photobucket.com/user/devil1824/media/20140802_140712_zps1pgwnekl.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Last build pics. The next ones will be of it finished. A couple misleading things about the pics. The ride height and wheels and tires will be different.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

OK. So it's not done yet. It has to be done soon though. We already have it entered in the Lonestar roundup car show in April.  You wouldn't believe how many parts are in these doors. Every internal piece is brand new. All stainless fasteners. New door panels. Keeping with the classy and simple look. I love it. Lots of parts on order. Stainless bed strips,cedar wood for the bed and 2" drop spindles. We have a new chrome grill but it's not on yet. More pics to come!! (truck is very dusty)


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Looks great.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

You've sure come a long way on the build...I just found this and caught up.

You really have done a great job and I can't wait to see the finished product!

TH


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

devil1824 said:


> Great Father son project


Yes it is green to you, I did a 1969 for me with my dad in 1993, I did a son father project with him in 2011 on a 1985 gmc longed that was as much fun if not more for me, I had a great upbringing and had to pay it forward to my dad years later after all the hell I put them throught!!!!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Bling bling


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Opinions needed. White letters? White wall? Or black wall? I originally wanted whitewall, but the racer in me really likes the white letters. Looks pretty *****en to me.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I use to always turn the white letters around & put them on the inside. But its your truck. Its really looking good.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Getting closer. Cedar is done. Have all the stainless strips. Finally got the seats back. Bought some tires. We're going to lower the back another inch and put a 235/70/15 back there instead of the current 225.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Didnt read all the post but great job. Did you ever reposition the spark plug wires so they wouldnt burn ?


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Yes. But I still don't like it. I'm ordering black ones and going to run them under the headers. I just kind of put that off and started concentrating on things that HAVE to be done. The show is mid April. We're cutting it close.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

What a cool project!


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Will it be done in time for the Lone Star Roundup in April? Would love to see it in person.
Mike


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Yeah Mike. We booked a spot last year after going to the show. And booked a camping spot a the state park down the road so we HAVE to be finished with it. Love that show.


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

Looks great! Very cool. Brings back memories of my grandfathers '53. There's another flat black early 50's running around Waco with a Vintage Garage sticker on the back that looks pretty good.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

devil1824 said:


> Yeah Mike. We booked a spot last year after going to the show. And booked a camping spot a the state park down the road so we HAVE to be finished with it. Love that show.


Great. I'll try to find you.


----------



## rwnitro (Feb 11, 2010)

I'll be out there on Saturday, the 18th looking forward to seeing your truck. There is so much to look at and so easy to get sidetracked. Just hope for good weather.


----------



## deleonl (Jul 30, 2012)

Whoo buddy it looks slick, I like those hub caps.


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

looks good


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

devil1824 said:


> Yeah Mike. We booked a spot last year after going to the show. And booked a camping spot a the state park down the road so we HAVE to be finished with it. Love that show.


I'm rootn for ya man! Hurry up and finish, then post plenty pics, then go win somethin at the show!


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

devil1824 said:


> Opinions needed. White letters? White wall? Or black wall? I originally wanted whitewall, but the racer in me really likes the white letters. Looks pretty *****en to me.


 Here's another vote for blackwalls out, with no letters, numbers, or whitewalls.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

The bed is complete!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

She was close enough to take to a local show. Found out real quick that we need to realign the front end. Lol. Pulls a little to the right. Got a few rattles we need to find. Other then that, it was a uneventful trip! Thank goodness. She ran great. It was roughly a 40 mile round trip. First time she's gone that far since 2004. And we got a first place trophy! Sponsors pick. It was a great father son bonding day. No trailer or support vehicle!


----------



## chaco (Dec 24, 2010)

I'd label that just plain fabulous!


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

Well done!


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Congrats! Sweet ride.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Nice truck. Congrats!!


----------



## GMTK (Sep 8, 2008)

"Awesome" doesn't describe that truck with enough justice. Amazing job.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks guys. Changing the 3.70 gears for some 3.0's for the Austin trip. Going to be a looooong drive. I'll have the customary burnout video pretty soon.


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Nice!! We have a good car show in Leander,you should bring it by,not too far from Waco?


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Nope. Not too far. I'll check the dates.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Testing and tuning today. Put the original steering wheel on. Softer shocks. re aligned the front end. Thought we test the traction while we were out and about. This is my Dad driving. haha. Glad I told him a small burnout!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Totally fantastic Chevy display! Congrats!


----------



## Last Drift (Jun 30, 2009)

Awesome


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Love your truck. I would have some flames on the front fenders. I'm talking pro. flames. But either way its a cool ride.


----------



## rwnitro (Feb 11, 2010)

Went to the Lone Star Roundup today in Austin just to see this beautiful truck. Devil 1824 and his Dad did an incredible job updating this truck to it's present condition. It is definitely something to be proud of, this truck has been in their family for 40 years. People were asking to buy it while I was there.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Wednesday night I attempted to put the truck on our farm trailer. Little did I know it was too wide!! So, I threw caution to the wind and drove it there and back. 300 miles round trip. 3.70 gears and a turbo 350 made for a long drive. pretty much access road all the way. 50-55mph. lol. Show was a huge success. people loved the truck. Everyone loved the black moon covers. It won't be the only one next year with them. Great to meet rwnitro there! We got to talk classic cars/trucks and fishing. Always good to meet a 2cooler. 
Me and wife in front of the truck.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Glad to see you made it and had a good time. I was all set to go (and bring my sweetie with me) but the weather scared me off.

Your truck looks great.

Project idea: Adapt a late model transmission with 4 - 6 speeds to your engine. My 2009 Chevy P/U has a 3:42 rear with an automatic and the last two gears are OD. And a friend has a blown small block in a coupe with a 6 speed T-56 from a Camaro. Just thinking out loud.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Yeah. Plans are being made! First I'm going to 3:55's then I'll be hunting for a 700r4. Should be good to go then. Pretty sure I can order parts for my current shifter to swap it to a 4 speed.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Have you weighed your truck? Just curious what the difference is between yours and my 4 door P/U.

I don't know what my weighs. :-(


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

MT Stringer said:


> Glad to see you made it and had a good time. I was all set to go (and bring my sweetie with me)* but the weather scared me of*f.


Can't believe you let a little weather scare you off Mike.

devil1824, I saw your truck but didn't know that was you at the time or I would have stopped for a visit, very nice. After Mike let me know where you were at I never made it back over that way, I spent a lot of time over at the swap meet. This show keep's getting bigger every year, see you next year.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

MT Stringer said:


> Have you weighed your truck? Just curious what the difference is between yours and my 4 door P/U.
> 
> I don't know what my weighs. :-(


I weighed it about 20yrs. ago and it was just over 3k. on our local dirt track scales. We actually have some very accurate digital scales. Guess I can find out and let you know.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I found some specs on my truck...abut 5100#. That's 2000 more than yours. I bet yours will really dig out.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

Oh really nice, makes me wish I still had mine - it was 30 yrs ago and not anywhere as nice


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

MT Stringer said:


> I found some specs on my truck...abut 5100#. That's 2000 more than yours. I bet yours will really dig out.


It moves pretty good. Always Need more motor though. Lol.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

had one with a 265 motor the steel was truley thick, a cool vehicle indeed. Choping this would be really cool. But you need to decide what you want and do that reguardless what other folks are into. I just know If I were buying it choped would be my choice..


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

Awesome project for you and your dad! Y'all did a great job. Thanks for sharing the project with us.

IMO, don't chop it!


----------



## Eat Sleep Fish (Apr 19, 2012)

I had my heart set on restoring a 67-72 c10 but man this build has me second guessing. Such a great build and love the look of the truck. Very clean. Love it. Great work!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks. I've been cruising it around town a few times a week. Everything is holding up well. 67-72 short box is sweet too. Several of friends had them in school and wish they still had them! One had a 307, one had a 6cyl. One had a 402 big block and one had a 350. Lol.


----------



## Eat Sleep Fish (Apr 19, 2012)

devil1824 said:


> Thanks. I've been cruising it around town a few times a week. Everything is holding up well. 67-72 short box is sweet too. Several of friends had them in school and wish they still had them! One had a 307, one had a 6cyl. One had a 402 big block and one had a 350. Lol.


I'm gonna try to get one before next year I think. I am really motivated to bring one back to life and have it to share with friends and family.


----------

